# New shop design and fitting - help needed!



## offtheground (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello everyone,

This is my first post although I've been nosing around here for a few months. I'm in the process of opening my own coffee shop in Middlesbrough and we've been offered a startup loan of £25k (yay!), which should be enough (business plan, cash flow, etc. all approved), based on two conditions: 1) A copy of the proposed lease for the place we're interested in (fair enough) and 2) a detailed quote from a shopfitter that fits within our £12k budget for the fit-out (not including machine, grinder, etc. etc.)

I'm looking for some help with the design of the place too (I obviously have a number of ideas) so I'm looking for an experienced shop fitter with some experience in coffee shop design to come and help me and out and price up the job in order for us to get access to our loan and get started as soon as possible.

I did originally plan to get it all done myself with the help of a load of different tradesmen I know but at that rate it'll take us a hell of a lot longer and I won't be able to get an all-inclusive quote on the fit out (and therefore no access to funding). If any of you are thinking "oh dear, 12k might not be enough" then we're also looking pretty good on a 5k council grant for fit out costs too (fingers crossed), so don't worry too much.

If any of you can recommend someone/a company who would be able to help us out then please do let me know, I'd rather go with someone I've been recommended on here that someone I've googled and knows how to make a good website.

Cheers and thanks in advance,

Josh


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

If you go to the Limini Coffee web site there's a lot of advice on shop design, specifically coffee shops. Also, well worth visiting lots of shops and noting good ideas you can take on. Can't help with fitter. I sorted my own shop in the way you mentioned, using I think 3 different people. Any decently skilled and experienced trades-person should quote for whole job and then bring specialists in on sub-contract basis as needed. So for me, if you do find someone to fit it, I'd say key task is knowing your building space and then knowing the essentials of your design and getting it specified on paper as a basis for a quote. Talk in detail with the chosen tradesperson to ensure no misunderstandings. Consider you need lots of electrical sockets and may need a specific electrical connection uprated for your espresso machine.

The guy at Limini is Youri. It would be cash well spent to take a day of his time. You'll find that good work flows and other 'hidden' aspects of design can really add huge value to your business.


----------



## offtheground (Jul 15, 2015)

Solid advice, Dave, cheers. I've contacted Limini asking to be referred to the shop fitters they use who can also help me with design. Thinking of heading down there for a day, too.


----------

